# Wanted- spd cleats



## User (26 Apr 2009)




----------



## Auntie Helen (3 May 2009)

Don't have any to sell but got some recently from ebay for a tenner, which was a big improvement on the £19.99 price in the shops.


----------



## chris667 (3 May 2009)

I might, knocking around. Will have a look next time I'm at my dad's.


----------

